# Does anyone want to move away with me? (for real)



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I really liked Asheville, NC. I don't drive, so it'd be kind of tough, but I could work my way around it. I fantasize about it all of the time now. I really liked the atomsphere. California is my only other consideration. My friend lives in Sonoma County.


----------



## eclipsed (Oct 4, 2005)

I know how you feel. I can't wait to leave Indiana when I graduate. California has always been a place I have felt destined to live. Someday....


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It's people like you two who make our real estate prices skyrocket... and since I'm renting, that's bad. Consider the advantages of Nevada (you can make all sorts of tumbleweed sculptures), Oregon (don't need to pay for water anymore, just set a container outside to collect it) and Arizona (stop wasting money on an oven, just stick food in the sun for a few minutes).


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, i live in los angeles. I can't wait for my apartment lease to expire in June so that I can move out into a bachelor pad of my own free from roommate nuances :afr


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I really liked Asheville, NC[...].


Slightly off-topic, but myself and a couple of friends once had a car-crash in Asheville. We were pulling into the local 'Days Inn', when some idiot came bombing over the top of the hill and smashed right into the side of our car.

The strangest thing about the whole incident, was the fact that the policeman who took our details was from Leicester NC. This is strange for the simple reason I'm from the city of Leicester here in the UK! It is indeed a small and freakish world.

I sincerely hope I haven't killed your thread.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

How would I make your real estate prices skyrocket? I'd be a renter just like you... not even. I'd be living in my friend's living room, cleaning up her cat's litter and cleaning her house for rent.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Asheville is a nice place. I took a road trip by myself a couple years ago. Travelled down the Blue Ridge Parkway, camping out along the way. Stayed in Asheville for a few days. Met some pretty cool homeless people in the park downtown. Then on to Great Smokey Mtn NP. Good times. I found Asheville a little too touristy though.

I'd seriously go if I knew you better, but since I don't it would probably be weird.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Living in New Jersey my whole life, you have to understand. Anywhere is better than here.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Believe me, I know what you mean. Well, at least we have good diners.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

refined_rascal, one of my best friends in the world lives in Leicester (Glen Parva......)


Most of my life, I wanted out of Michigan...........I managed to find my way...........I've lived in the South, I've traveled a lot, always have found myself back in Michigan..........For the last 8 years I've disliked living in Central Michigan, for some reason, if I leave, I always end up back here............

Yes, sometimes a fresh start helps, but, for me, there's no place like home;-)


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

if you're ever in Indiana feel free to camp in my living room. it rather depresses me how few people do that.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

don't tempt me

there's nothing more i would like more than to just pack my bags and leave


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Bon said:


> refined_rascal, one of my best friends in the world lives in Leicester (Glen Parva......)


Then the world just got even smaller!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > refined_rascal, one of my best friends in the world lives in Leicester (Glen Parva......)
> ...


LOL, yep, just think, someday we could walk right past each other "Hmm, he has a familiar air about him";-D


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm moving over the summer in Myrtle Beach, and I'll be looking for a someone to help split the costs

you can move in with me, though it's not very close to Asheville. It is, however, 10 minutes from NC


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Nah, I'm done with shore towns. I barely even go to the beach. I can imagine it only gets pricier if you live by the beach. I'll let everyone get flooded out. 

Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Where I live there is a quite large latino community. Where abouts in NJ, though? 

My friend lives in Asheville, NC. She just told me a few days ago her lease goes up in August and I guess she wants a roomate, so I'm considering it. I may take a trip within the next couple of months. I was there last year and I liked it a lot. Really, I like anywhere that isn't here, that is south of New Jersey. Once you've lived in one area your whole life you sort of get tired of it. I just want change and to try to live on my own, be more independent.


----------

